# Question about cervical length...



## wondertwins

I had a doctor's appointment today, but because my doctor was headed to surgery, I saw him before they did the growth scan. Thus, I wasn't able to ask him about the scan. So I figure I can ask you lovely ladies until I see him again in a couple weeks. :flower:

First of all, the babies appear to be growing well! At 27 weeks, Baby A is measuring 2 lb. 4 oz. and Baby B is measuring 2 lb. 0 oz. They have moved into a bizarre tangle of bodies across my abdomen -- sort of an X shape on top of each other with Baby A's feet at Baby B's head. :dohh:

My cervical length is measuring 2.4. In previous growth scans, it was well over 4. So it has definitely shortened, but it still seems to be okay-ish. Right? Does anyone have a chart of average cervical lengths by week of gestation?


----------



## 1948LC

Hi Wondertwins

I have been worrying over my cervical length all the way through my pregnancy due to previous surgery on my cervix in 2006, so I have had quite a few cervical length scans.

My first was at 13 weeks (I have found out this is probably not the best time to start having them as it's a bit early on, 16 weeks better!) and it measured 2.7cm - I was mortified. I was re measured at 16 weeks - 3.3cm, 20 weeks - 3.2cm, 22 weeks - 3.4cm and 24 weeks - 3.2cm. Mine have stayed around the same and my Doctor has said I won't be having any more. Yours sounds fine to me especially as you are 27 weeks with twins.

Hope this helps! x


----------



## Mom.to.Many

My last cervical check was at 28 weeks and I measured around 4.4 cm. The Dr and sonographer said that was "freakishly long." My body does not respond to labor very well, and this is probably why. 2.5 cm sounds like it would be a much more average length. I wouldn't be freaked out, if there was a concern SOMEONE would have come in a talked with you or called you later to discuss a sooner f/u appt or something.


----------



## wondertwins

Thanks for the input, ladies. :flower: 

Momtomany- if ever there were a time to have a "freakishly long" cervix, I guess having twins is the time. :haha:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, 2.4 is at the lower end of normal for cervical length in a typical singleton pregnancy. Most women have a cervix length of between 2.5 and 5 in pregnancy and the average is somewhere around 4. As pregnancy progresses, cl gets shorter and this is normal and in preperation for labour and delivery. It is thought that many twin ladies, if scanned would have a shorter than average cl purely due to the increased pressure of two babies.

I personally wouldn't worry too much about cl at this stage in the pregnancy (it would have been a concern if you had been 16wks with a cl of 2.4). It probably fluctuates around 3 depending on how much you have done on any particular day, and 3 with twins at 27wks is ok. I had a cervical stitch placed at 12wks with my twins, my cervix funneled (opened) to the stitch at 25wks on, and I had 1.8cms of remaining closed cervix left. I got to 38/39wks like that with no further shortening or changes. 

Take things easy (as all twin ladies should), drink plenty of water, and don't worry. I'm sure you'll be fine hun, but remember that twins are hard to carry and human beings weren't designed to do so, so just make sure to compensate by taking extra care of yourself :hugs: x


----------



## Mom.to.Many

wondertwins said:


> Thanks for the input, ladies. :flower:
> 
> Momtomany- if ever there were a time to have a "freakishly long" cervix, I guess having twins is the time. :haha:

Hahaha, I agree... they always said I was beautiful on the inside, I guess I just thought it would be in a different way :smug:


----------

